# What kind of wood is this?



## SXL925 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello, I'm new here but I have searched and come up with nothing on this one. Here's some pictures, I was told this is Bomgillian wood, but i've done searches on google and came up with nothing.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks like aspen to me.


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 31, 2009)

It looks mostly out of focus to me.

But that definitely does not grow in our area. So I have no idea...


----------



## S Mc (Jan 1, 2010)

Agreeing with both gentlemen here: out of focus and a _Populus sp_. 

I would have gone into the cottonwood group rather than aspen myself. But hard to tell from the pictures.

"Bomgillian wood"....hmmmmm...sounds colloquial. 

Sylvia


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 1, 2010)

Hers's a link I found to some bark pictures.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...mage_result&resnum=9&ct=image&ved=0CBkQ9QEwCA

The fifth pic looks like yours it's Populus tremula(aspen). 

Does it look like a match?


----------



## ATH (Jan 1, 2010)

Anoher vote for aspen. The wood in the center is darker than "normal", but that is likely early stages of heart rot/decay.

BTW...I gotta ask because it is in the picture: That is not the saw you used to cut it is it?


----------



## SXL925 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the wisdom everyone. I could have tried finding the good camera but what made me so curious is the Bomgillian... why all these people around here talk about it but there's no information about it.... Thanks!



ATH said:


> Anoher vote for aspen. The wood in the center is darker than "normal", but that is likely early stages of heart rot/decay.
> 
> BTW...I gotta ask because it is in the picture: That is not the saw you used to cut it is it?



Definetely not the saw I used to cut it with, lmao. That would of been no fun whatsoever. Just set the chunk of wood on the workbench for the lighting.


----------



## bigtreeguy (Jan 2, 2010)

It looks like Poplar sp.to me also. The dark wood is likely from a fungus.........that probably killed the tree from the looks of it.


----------



## Hotrod_Heart (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes, i would have to agree with Bob on this one, And Btw i found out tonight that Bomgillian Is just Native tounge For us Northern Mn Norwegian Folk, also and another slang term for it, Is Sour poplar the woods just north of the farm is full of this crap wood. A way to tell the difference between "sour" poplar and "regular" poplar is the greyish bark color and the dark scarring of the tree.


----------



## SXL925 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hotrod_Heart said:


> Yes, i would have to agree with Bob on this one, And Btw i found out tonight that Bomgillian Is just Native tounge For us Northern Mn Norwegian Folk, also and another slang term for it, Is Sour poplar the woods just north of the farm is full of this crap wood. A way to tell the difference between "sour" poplar and "regular" poplar is the greyish bark color and the dark scarring of the tree.



AHHHH Icicicic, very very interesting. Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## Ann stone (May 27, 2018)

SXL925 said:


> Hello, I'm new here but I have searched and come up with nothing on this one. Here's some pictures, I was told this is Bomgillian wood, but i've done searches on google and came up with nothing.


It is boxelder. My stepdad calls it bomgillian too. We just cut a tree that looks exactly like this!


----------



## Woody912 (May 27, 2018)

Ann stone said:


> It is boxelder. My stepdad calls it bomgillian too. We just cut a tree that looks exactly like this!



I really do not think so. I vote aspen or cottonwood


----------



## no tree to big (May 27, 2018)

Ann stone said:


> It is boxelder. My stepdad calls it bomgillian too. We just cut a tree that looks exactly like this!


It's defiantly not box elder! See the diamond shaped lenticles on the bark, that is poplar all day long! The aspen I've seen have a bit more white in the bark then what is pictured so id lean more towards a young white poplar https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Populus_alba

So these things are not native to the United States? Somebody played a cruel joke on us cause these things suck, haha.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ATH (May 27, 2018)

That first picture has some pinkish that could lead to a boxelder guess. And perhaps if that is another name for boxelder. But the rest of those pictures are most certainly not boxelder...


----------



## old CB (May 27, 2018)

Pretty sure that's Balm of Gilead, or Balsam Poplar. Which would account for people calling it "Bomgillian."


----------



## ATH (May 27, 2018)

Great call. I bet you are spot on with that name! Never heard it before, but makes perfect sense.


----------



## old CB (May 28, 2018)

It's been a long time since I lived in the northeast, but Balm of Gilead is a lesser-known poplar. You don't see it often. It has some medicinal properties, which make it important in the herbal world. For the rest of us, it's just poplar.


----------

